# Gefleckte Goldfische ???



## KamiSchami (7. Mai 2006)

hiho, hab mal ne frag ezu goldfischen. ich hab welche mit nem weissen punkt auf der stirn und auch welche die so orange / weiss gefleckt sind. sind das fehlbildunegn / mutationen der natur oder ne seltene sorte    :? :?    danke gruss frank


----------



## Dr.J (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gefleckte Goldfische ???*

Hallo Frank,

wie unter den Menschen gibt es auch unter den Fischen verschiedene Ausprägungen. Ich habe auch Goldfische, die weiss gefleckt sind. Ich habe sogar einen völlig weissen __ Goldfisch. Siehe Bild.


----------



## KamiSchami (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gefleckte Goldfische ???*

hi, yo nen weissen hab ich auch.


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gefleckte Goldfische ???*

Hallo,

bei meinen Goldfischen ist alles vertreten.
Ein ganz weißer. Das ist der Vater der gesamten Rasselbande.
Die Mutter ist einfarbig rot mit ganz wenig weiß an den Spitzen der Schwanzflosse. Die Nachkommen sind rot, gescheckt und einige werden immer weißer-das Rot verschwindet allmählich.
Bei den Weißen Stellen/Tieren handelt es sich vermutlich um eine erbliche Pigmentstörung.

Stört die Tierchen aber absolut nicht-nur der __ Reiher könnte sie so noch besser entdecken


----------



## Khitomer (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gefleckte Goldfische ???*

Hallo Annett

der __ Reiher (vermutlich ist der der Übeltäter) war kürzlich am Teich. Der hat aber die roten Fische gefressen, die beiden weissen sind noch da... Okay, die roten waren etwas grösser als die weissen, aber nicht viel.

Gruss,
Khito


----------

